# Big camping shops?



## gaijingirl (Jul 28, 2009)

Does anyone know where there might be a big camping shop - of the type that you find in large retail parks.  Somewhere where we can park a car and buy lots of stuff as opposed to the Blacks in Clapham Junction (for example)?  We went to one out in Hampshire recently (we should have bought everything then).  I have to make a (5th... ) trip to Ikea in Croydon soon, so actually if there is one near there, that'd be excellent - but preferably South London.  (There's not one on the Old Kent Road is there?).


----------



## Kanda (Jul 28, 2009)

Decathlon - Surrey Quays


----------



## ajdown (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## London_Calling (Jul 28, 2009)

Cotswold Outdoor?

eastbound on the South circ > south on the A20 towards Orpington > A224 into Oprington > comes up on the left after a mile.


----------



## Dan U (Jul 28, 2009)

Kanda said:


> Decathlon - Surrey Quays



that place is the nuts.

just massively full of outdoor stuff


----------



## se5 (Jul 28, 2009)

From what I can remember there arent any in the out of town retail parks but there are the usual blacks, millets etc in the Croydon shopping centre or try somewhere like Kingston where there are three or four campoing shops on the highstreet. 

If you dont need to look at your purchases before buying there is of course Argos. 

If you can go a bit further than Croydon to Guildford/Aldershot kind of area there is Camping World 'the South's biggest retailer' http://www.campingworld.co.uk/ - not been but have ordered on the website.


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 28, 2009)

Dan U said:


> that place is the nuts.
> 
> just massively full of outdoor stuff


It does look a better first stop than my suggestion of Cotswold Outdoor


----------



## paolo (Jul 28, 2009)

Kanda said:


> Decathlon - Surrey Quays



That. Knocks the rest for six. All the essentials are high quality and a decent price.

I'd only go to somewhere like Cotswolds or Blacks if there was something specific Decathlon didn't have. On like for like the latter can be muuuch more expensive. In some cases, even for the identical item.

(Learnt the hard way recently, spent £30 on a nice lantern at Cotswolds, only to find the next model up was £15 at Decathlon. Doh.)


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 28, 2009)

se5 said:


> If you can go a bit further than Croydon to Guildford/Aldershot kind of area there is Camping World 'the South's biggest retailer' http://www.campingworld.co.uk/ - not been but have ordered on the website.



That's where I went a few weeks ago - great place!  Should have bought everything there and then really!


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 28, 2009)

Brilliant - decathlon sounds perfect.  I have to head over to the Old Kent Road a couple of times this week anyway - so it fits the bill nicely.  Thanks guys - knew Urban would have the answer.


----------



## Corax (Jul 28, 2009)

Can you not go online for a lot of it?


----------



## paolo (Jul 29, 2009)

Corax said:


> Can you not go online for a lot of it?



Not for Decathlon stuff. You can reserve stuff online but have to pick it up.

(Hence there's a secondary market - people will eBay you new Decathlon stuff, for a markup)


----------



## ajdown (Jul 29, 2009)

You could always try breaking into your local Scout Hut, in case they have what you need.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 29, 2009)

Corax said:


> Can you not go online for a lot of it?



Yes - that was the original idea - we went to the big camping shop, looked at what they had - we were going to buy a big tent off Argos and all the othr bits and bobs - but we're really hesitating about what to get and we'd like to go and look properly.  

We're in a bit of a pickle.  We do already have a tent - it's an ultralightweight, tiny thing that we've taken on our bikes - we've always cycled/camped - hence we don't have cookers or any peripherals.

Next Tuesday we're gonna hire a car, drive to France and camp for two weeks.  Now, due to me now being pregnant I want something bigger than a teeeny weeny tent and need to be comfortable.  We've already bought quite an expensive double mattress thing (not an air mattress - a thinner thing - but not a ground mat either).  So ideally we could get a 4-5 man thing perhaps.

However, our friends with babies who are great campers, reliably inform us we'll need an 8 man tent once the baby comes to take all the baby stuff etc.  We've camped with them a few times and we can see that to be true really.  The 8 men tents aren't a whole lot more money and it'd be nice to have that much room - but we want to take a second look - see if we can't get away with a reasonably large 6 man or something a little less unwieldy.  

The problem is, we're not just buying for this summer but for the future iykwim.  We don't really want to spend hours and hours of our holiday this year putting up a huge tent.  I know that when our friends go with their babies they tend to pitch up in one place and stay there - whereas we hope to move around a bit.  That being said, we don't want to buy one tent for a 2 week holiday this year that won't be big enough when the baby comes.

So there's our dilemma and hence why we really want to go and look at what we buy.


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 29, 2009)

Did you see that wig-wammy tent El Jefe talked about last week - the right size and one person puts it up, but not cheap (£300 plus).  Looked a nice option if you're thinking long term and want that much floor space and height.


----------



## El Jefe (Jul 29, 2009)

it's a bell tent, not a teepee (or wigwam)


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 29, 2009)

That was quick!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 29, 2009)

I love Decathlon like fat kids love cake. Oh, it's a treat.


----------



## FunkyUK (Jul 29, 2009)

every year there's a big camipng show for a month - in Codicote (herts) in May, thn it moves to somewhere in surrey? possibly (i'll try and find out)  they have hundreds of tents on display and a couple of marquees of camping stuff.  I's a damn good day for browsing camping stuff and buying...

It's Berkshire, and finished last week, but well worth a visit next year http://www.campingcentreexhibitions.co.uk/html/exhibitions.html


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 29, 2009)

FunkyUK said:


> every year there's a big camipng show for a month - in Codicote (herts) in May, thn it moves to somewhere in surrey? possibly (i'll try and find out)  they have hundreds of tents on display and a couple of marquees of camping stuff.  I's a damn good day for browsing camping stuff and buying...
> 
> It's Berkshire, and finished last week, but well worth a visit next year http://www.campingcentreexhibitions.co.uk/html/exhibitions.html



Thank you.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 29, 2009)

El jefe - what's your bell tent?


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 29, 2009)

This is a small one - there's an official site as well. The written explanation is good.

Notice the side flaps come up and the floor space.


----------



## El Jefe (Jul 29, 2009)

gaijingirl said:


> El jefe - what's your bell tent?













10ft high, 4 metres across, goes up in 10 mins, last a lifetime. got ours for less than 300


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 29, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> This is a small one - there's an official site as well. The written explanation is good.
> 
> Notice the side flaps come up and the floor space.



They're gorgeous and much nicer looking than the sort of thing we're considering, but I think not as practical (boring I know) for our purposes as a bog-standard tent with the separate spaces etc etc.


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 29, 2009)

Are you sure about that ?


----------



## paolo (Jul 29, 2009)

gaijingirl said:


> Yes - that was the original idea - we went to the big camping shop, looked at what they had - we were going to buy a big tent off Argos and all the othr bits and bobs - but we're really hesitating about what to get and we'd like to go and look properly.
> 
> We're in a bit of a pickle.  We do already have a tent - it's an ultralightweight, tiny thing that we've taken on our bikes - we've always cycled/camped - hence we don't have cookers or any peripherals.
> 
> ...



8 Man!! Blimey.

Not that I know anything about camping with a baby, but I'd have thought you could get away with something slightly smaller. One person I would recommend asking is our wiskey - her and Dervish are camping veterans, and have done a few trips with their new born. And in festival wet conditions, which I'm sure is more challenging. (Wish wiskey well, she was on the injured list last time I saw her post.)

If you can get away with a 6 man, Decathlon have a few here. You should be able to see at least one or two of them already set up at the shop.

http://www.decathlon.co.uk/EN/campsite-tents-3225424/

But if you're planning on touring, and don't want to be burning time doing cycles of pitch and pack, you might want consider this rather funky approach. You take a pop up "Base Seconds Full", and supplement it with a couple of additional pop ups to make your camping mansion.

Because it's modular, you can put up as little or as much as you need, and even the full rig will take a fraction of the time you'd take on a large conventional tent.

The "Full" is similar to the standard you'll see on their website, except it has bridging bits that make a waterproof connection into 1 or 2 more pop ups. If you go to Surrey Quays, they've got the Full on special offer at £79.95. (I've just phoned, cos' I need to get another after my last one got stolen).

Here's someone talking about this kind of set up...

http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/chatter/display_topic_threads.asp?ForumID=3&TopicID=156707

And if you really want to wing it, leave it till you get to France - it's the home of Decathlon. About half of their 450 stores are there, and the range of stuff is incredible.

Go in to buy a torch, come out with say a Kayak, or a pair of Ice Climbing Boots. 

They even sell guns in the French ones.


----------



## paolo (Jul 29, 2009)

BanjoStep said:


> I love Decathlon like fat kids love cake. Oh, it's a treat.



Know what you mean. I live dangerously close to the Surrey Quays one.


----------



## Dan U (Jul 29, 2009)

i bought this in Decathlon the other day.

it's survived a good raining and wind (not mine, proper wind) and was plenty big for two of us and a load of stuff. plus you can stand up in the porch unless you are a giant (it's set up in store as well so you can have a look see)

http://www.decathlon.co.uk/EN/t4-1-3225458/

also, you can play table tennis outside when you've shopped


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 29, 2009)

Well thanks (and not thanks for our impending impoverishment) for the Decathlon recommendation.  Luckily we only had an hour or so to get everything in there today or it could have become a v. expensive shopping trip.

Paolo - how funny - I've just read your post but we did exactly what you suggested and got that Quechua pop up tent with a view to adding on modules as and when needed (ie after the baby is born) - they even have a kids own pop up bit to add on!  Personally I was up for a more traditional tent but gaijinboy was sold on the space age, pop-upness of it all and I have to say, the rapid assembly time is tempting!  Also funny you mentioned the kayak as we were (half) joking about buying one on the way out (after a good weekend kayaking on the Thames last weekend).  

What a fab store!!


----------



## paolo (Jul 29, 2009)

gaijingirl said:


> Well thanks (and not thanks for our impending impoverishment) for the Decathlon recommendation.  Luckily we only had an hour or so to get everything in there today or it could have become a v. expensive shopping trip.
> 
> Paolo - how funny - I've just read your post but we did exactly what you suggested and got that Quechua pop up tent with a view to adding on modules as and when needed (ie after the baby is born) - they even have a kids own pop up bit to add on!  Personally I was up for a more traditional tent but gaijinboy was sold on the space age, pop-upness of it all and I have to say, the rapid assembly time is tempting!  Also funny you mentioned the kayak as we were (half) joking about buying one on the way out (after a good weekend kayaking on the Thames last weekend).
> 
> What a fab store!!



Dangerous isn't it? I think they pump some kind of special gas in there. 

Now something to remember for the future... the Base Full, which you now have, is relatively easy to pack. But some of the smaller ones can be baffling. My old one I managed pretty much fine first time, but the new one I bought to go to the Glade...

...well, let's just say I wish I'd watched the online video first. And not attempted the "miracle curvey origami" thing whilst pissed after a final day at the festival. It made it back to London, in a state that said - geometrically - (packing) FAIL, all over it.

So when you go again, and the nice man in the shop asks "do you know how to put it down?", do not do as I did and go "yeah mate... no problem... thanks". 

And with that, I'm now going to find the video and work out WTF I was meant to do.


----------



## invisibleplanet (Jul 30, 2009)

Spi bought this from Decathalon for our forthcoming Nuts in May holiday - it really does set up in under 2 minutes and took us both about 3 mins to put away once we figured out how to interpret the diagram (after 10 mins spent scratching our heads, lol)


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 30, 2009)

I think that's the same one we've bought - 4 man right?  The idea is that when the baby come along we'll add another module or two.  I'm very encouraged to hear you can get it up and down so quickly - although I am pretty sure that we will struggle - and obviously there'll be no alcohol involved (for me anyway) - just incompetence.   Best watch the video too!


----------



## Kanda (Jul 30, 2009)

Dan U said:


> i bought this in Decathlon the other day.
> 
> it's survived a good raining and wind (not mine, proper wind) and was plenty big for two of us and a load of stuff. plus you can stand up in the porch unless you are a giant (it's set up in store as well so you can have a look see)
> 
> ...


 
I have that tent. In proper proper wind, it isn't that stable to be honest.


----------



## invisibleplanet (Jul 30, 2009)

gaijingirl said:


> I think that's the same one we've bought - 4 man right?  The idea is that when the baby come along we'll add another module or two.  I'm very encouraged to hear you can get it up and down so quickly - although I am pretty sure that we will struggle - and obviously there'll be no alcohol involved (for me anyway) - just incompetence.   Best watch the video too!



Jup, 4 man (actually, two adults, a 14 year old and a pup). It was really a good idea to buy another, since between us, we have a 2 person (mine & sons), and Spi has 2 x 1 person EXPENSIVE  mountain tents (no good for week long camping). 

We just put it up in my garden and then took it down and had a little struggle, then looked at it for a while and the instructions, then Spi lost heart and I said 'no, don't lose heart, it is possible' and then hey presto, it was done!


----------



## editor (Aug 3, 2009)

I tried to get one of these two tents in time for Endorse-it, but they  can't guarantee delivery 

https://www.gooutdoors.co.uk/hi-gea...e&utm_term=hpal0809&utm_campaign=hpal0809#top

https://www.gooutdoors.co.uk/vango-...epage&utm_term=hpal0809&utm_campaign=hpal0809


----------



## colacubes (Aug 3, 2009)

editor said:


> I tried to get one of these two tents in time for Endorse-it, but they  can't guarantee delivery
> 
> https://www.gooutdoors.co.uk/hi-gea...e&utm_term=hpal0809&utm_campaign=hpal0809#top
> 
> https://www.gooutdoors.co.uk/vango-...epage&utm_term=hpal0809&utm_campaign=hpal0809



We capitulated and bought one very similar to the bottom one.  You can stand up in it and there's enough room for our table and chairs in the porch


----------



## tarannau (Aug 3, 2009)

That's a shame Ed. You still got that trusty Blacks tent?

We keep meaning to upgrade our Lomond, but it's been a trust servant. Undecided whether the extra space is worth the weight sometimes.


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 3, 2009)

nipsla said:


> We capitulated and bought one very similar to the bottom one.  You can stand up in it and there's enough room for our table and chairs in the porch


I'm going to have to check our everyone's table set up 

Fingers crossed, it might still come one time.


----------



## editor (Aug 3, 2009)

tarannau said:


> That's a shame Ed. You still got that trusty Blacks tent?.


Yes, and it's not a bad tent, but I really, really would like to have a tent I can stand up in. I'm fed up crawling about!

I'm still trying to find someone who can deliver a tent like the above to me in time (and at non rip-off rates).


----------



## editor (Aug 3, 2009)

nipsla said:


> We capitulated and bought one very similar to the bottom one.  You can stand up in it and there's enough room for our table and chairs in the porch


Want! Where did you get it from?


----------



## El Jefe (Aug 3, 2009)

editor said:


> Yes, and it's not a bad tent, but I really, really would like to have a tent I can stand up in. I'm fed up crawling about!
> 
> I'm still trying to find someone who can deliver a tent like the above to me in time (and at non rip-off rates).



couldn't you get a bus / train to decathlon?


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 3, 2009)

Rrrrrrresult!!  Looks like we _may_ be getting a loan of a car for our trip - will have to put off the trip for a few days but it will save us about £500.  

el Jefe - which Waitrose did you get that BBQ in?

Ed - Decathlon is a reasonable bike ride and i reckon you could get the tent back on your bike - ours is a 4 man and it would go on our bike with a bungee cord - or in our largest pannier.

eta - they had that Quechua outside which looked a lot like your 2nd choice (although i think it would be more expensive).


----------



## colacubes (Aug 3, 2009)

editor said:


> Want! Where did you get it from?



Blacks at Clapham Junction.  Wasn't as cheap as the ones in the internet though


----------



## El Jefe (Aug 3, 2009)

gaijingirl said:


> el Jefe - which Waitrose did you get that BBQ in?



one in Poole actually 

but it cost more than the one on Amazon so if you've time get it off there, and anyway i'm sure if it's in one (fairly small) Waitrose it'll be in the others


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 3, 2009)

This one's on sale, and you could stand up in it: http://www.blacks.co.uk/Clearance/camping/product/096042.html#


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 3, 2009)

gaijingirl said:


> el Jefe - which Waitrose did you get that BBQ in?





El Jefe said:


> one in Poole actually
> 
> but it cost more than the one on Amazon so if you've time get it off there, and anyway i'm sure if it's in one (fairly small) Waitrose it'll be in the others


What's your BBQ like?


----------



## El Jefe (Aug 3, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> What's your BBQ like?



see previous page

eta: sorry, no - this thread

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=297564&highlight=waitrose


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 3, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> see previous page
> 
> eta: sorry, no - this thread
> 
> http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=297564&highlight=waitrose


I've just been going up and down page 1


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 3, 2009)

Ah  I've had that bookmarked for months now... does it work well?


----------



## El Jefe (Aug 3, 2009)

yeh, fine


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 3, 2009)

cool, it'll stay on the list then


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 3, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> yeh, fine



Is it quite low down (ie sit on the ground aroundable)?  It looks it...


----------



## El Jefe (Aug 3, 2009)

gaijingirl said:


> Is it quite low down (ie sit on the ground aroundable)?  It looks it...



yeh, reckon it stands about 12" high when set up, maybe a little more


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 3, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> yeh, reckon it stands about 12" high when set up, maybe a little more



perfect - gonna have to make an effort to get one I think.  I like the fact that it looks like it'll be compact, because i'm getting slightly panicky at the amount of stuff we seem to be adding to our list...


----------



## El Jefe (Aug 3, 2009)

gaijingirl said:


> perfect - gonna have to make an effort to get one I think.  I like the fact that it looks like it'll be compact, because i'm getting slightly panicky at the amount of stuff we seem to be adding to our list...



yeh, not sure it's possible for a barbecue to be any more compact - it folds flat! Even the compactest round ones leave you with a big round thing


----------



## editor (Aug 3, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> This one's on sale, and you could stand up in it: http://www.blacks.co.uk/Clearance/camping/product/096042.html#


If I was five foot tall!


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 3, 2009)

5' 4" 

(sorry, thought it was a bit higher)


----------



## editor (Aug 3, 2009)

I cracked and spent far too much on a tent, but at least it offers "star gazing at night" via a skylight. Well, it'll give me something to do when I'm off my nut.


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 3, 2009)




----------



## colacubes (Aug 3, 2009)

editor said:


> I cracked and spent far too much on a tent, but at least it offers "star gazing at night" via a skylight. Well, it'll give me something to do when I'm off my nut.



Hmmmm - this could be a problem.  Ours is exactly the same


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 3, 2009)

LOL


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 3, 2009)

nipsla said:


> Hmmmm - this could be a problem.  Ours is exactly the same



 How long before Editor and Memespring wake up one morning with a terrible headache but cosily spooning each other!


----------



## colacubes (Aug 3, 2009)

gaijingirl said:


> How long before Editor and Memespring wake up one morning with a terrible headache but cosily spooning each other!


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 3, 2009)

nipsla said:


>



Which leaves you and Eme of course..


----------



## editor (Aug 4, 2009)

gaijingirl said:


> Which leaves you and Eme of course..


Girl on girl action. Waheey!







Our tent came with a DVD so that's our entertainment for the night sorted out.


----------



## colacubes (Aug 4, 2009)

editor said:


> Girl on girl action. Waheey!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can't help but feel I'm the winner here 

I didn't watch the DVD.  I let memespring watch it and put the tent up by himself


----------



## netbob (Aug 4, 2009)

The DVD is 50% trying to sell you matching chairs and doesnt explain the random zips and what have you on the sod-sheet (which it turns out you need to zip up to stop the insect invasion). Top tent though (thinking about adding a gated community stylee keypad though.)


----------



## editor (Aug 4, 2009)

I was looking forward to finding out the best way to pack the thing down but felt a little short changed by the snappy DVD edit from large tent laid out on the ground -> tent packed tightly in bag.


----------



## colacubes (Aug 4, 2009)

editor said:


> I was looking forward to finding out the best way to pack the thing down but felt a little short changed by the snappy DVD edit from large tent laid out on the ground -> tent packed tightly in bag.



I did actually help with that bit and it's ok.  Bit of a struggle but if you fold it down half and half again and then roll it goes in the bag ok (although it needs 2 of you to do it).


----------

